# milk......10 reasons why it isnt good for you



## gymrat827 (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.cleancuisineandmore.com/...-10-reasons-why-milk-does-not-do-a-body-good/

read....discuss.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll stick to my unsweetened soy


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 1, 2014)

Gymrat

Could you copy and paste it? I can't get it to open from my phone.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2014)

Screw that. Milk is awesome for gaining size.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I'll stick to my unsweetened soy



What if soy milk is actually milk but is just introducing itself to you in its native spanish?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2014)

99% of people are drinking the wrong type of milk.  That no fat, low fat milk is poison! Drink it raw or if you can't get raw in your area then go organic whole. Don't you start with me POB! Lol. Just like my butter, just like my lard, just like my cream,  in the raw.


----------



## DF (Apr 1, 2014)

Almond milk for me!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2014)

Seeker said:


> 99% of people are drinking the wrong type of milk.  That no fat, low fat milk is poison! Drink it raw or if you can't get raw in your area then go organic whole. Don't you start with me POB! Lol. Just like my butter, just like my lard, just like my cream,  in the raw.



Seeker stop trying to give our member diuryea.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2014)

DF said:


> Almond milk for me!



Almonds don't even have nipples


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What if soy milk is actually milk but is just introducing itself to you in its native spanish?



lmao 



DF said:


> Almond milk for me!



I compared my soy to almond and they are close except in protein...soy has way more


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 1, 2014)

I mix it up a bit.  Just like seek said, raw milk, raw butter........and I will down some Unsweetened Almond milk.  The fat free, low fat milk is poison, just like you said....Totally agree.  My little boy has bad seasonal allergies.  He is not supposed to drink milk because it will increase the congestion.  And he does get congested when he drinks the regular store bought milk.  However, wife and I notice the Raw Milk doesn't increase his congestion......


----------



## DF (Apr 1, 2014)

Clean Cuisine Challenge Day 34: Top 10 Reasons Why Milk Does NOT Do a Body Good
FROM IVY LARSON


inShare
3 
Print

IS MILK HEALTHY?DOES MILK DO A BODY GOOD?DO YOU REALLY NEED ALL THAT CALCIUM?

We have been researching and writing about nutrition now for over a decade and yet it has only been in the last few years since we decided to dig deep into dairy and get to the bottom of whether this is a food group we all should be going out of our way to make sure we get three servings of a day or whether we should eliminate it completely. And, since we have received so many emails from our readers over the years asking specific questions about dairy that we simply did not know the answer to, we thought we would start first with a letter to the Dairy Council and see if they could help answer a few questions…



Ivy’s Letter to the Dairy Council

March, 2011
Dear Dairy Council,
I wanted to show my heartfelt appreciation for your billion-dollar industry doing all you do to help educate the public on the virtues of milk, yogurt, and cheese. With millions of Americans suffering from asthma, allergies, obesity, type 2 diabetes, osteoporosis, heart disease, cancer, and so many other devastating conditions, it is so crucial you do your part to educate us on nutrition and to continue to get your 3-Every-Day of dairy message out. Especially because we all know that milk does a body good, an idea I learned primarily from you! The millions of dollars you allocate each year for the purposes of marketing dairy are doing such a wonderful job convincing us we really do need more milk.
I also wanted to congratulate you on creating some of the most iconic images in the history of advertising, including the 1950s era Drinka Pinta Milka Day campaign and of course the celebrity-driven Got Milk? mustaches we see splashed all over magazines today. I appreciate all that you do to help educate us on how to stay healthy and of course how to maintain strong bones and teeth, mostly by drinking milk! I know you have a tough job to do and that you work hard providing nutritional expertise to the industry, proactively pro*moting the nutritional benefits of dairy, and protecting dairy from inaccurate and unfair publicity. This is so thoughtful of you!
However, because we have some readers on our Clean Cuisine website who are suspicious of the good work you do I was hoping you might help answer just a few of their questions. I pulled together 10 of the most frequent questions we get on our site. Can you please help answer the following questions:
1. Even though dairy contains a lot of calcium, is it true that the animal protein in milk and cheese pulls calcium from our bones?
2. Does drinking milk prevent osteoporosis?
3. Are there any good nondairy, plant sources of calcium?
4. Does milk naturally contain vitamin D?
5. Is it true that 75 to 80 percent of the world’s adults are lac*tose intolerant?
6. Is it true that dairy is the most common food allergy?
7. Has milk consumption been linked to autoimmune diseases and cancer?
8. Is it true that one glass of milk can contain 180 million white blood cells (pus cells) and still be considered safe to drink?
9. Is it true that many nonorganic dairy cows are given a hor*mone called bovine somatotropin (BST), also known as rBGH, to increase milk production?
10. Is it true that the vast majority of dairy cows, including organically raised dairy cows, are fed a deviant diet of grain and are not free to pasture and graze the way nature intended? 

I so look forward to hearing back from you so I can share your answers with our readers. I cannot thank you enough for your time.

Warmly,
Ivy Larson

This was a real letter Ivy sent to the National Dairy Council. Not surprisingly, nobody  responded, so we decided to dig a little deeper into some of these questions. We had to do a bit of research because to be honest, we had never really researched milk much until we started getting questioned about it from so many readers. We’ve been writing about nutrition for over a decade and never believed milk was a superfood, but we also didn’t think it was all that bad either as long as it was low fat or skim. But, after dig*ging around a bit here’s what we found out…



1. Even though dairy contains a lot of calcium, is it true that the animal protein in milk and cheese pulls calcium from our bones?
Yes. Dairy foods are complex mixtures; they have some com*ponents that promote calcium retention, such as magnesium, vitamin D, and potassium, but they have other components, pri*marily animal protein, that promote calcium excretion through the urine. (1) Epidemiological studies actually link osteoporosis not to low calcium intake but to other nutritional factors, primarily a diet high in animal protein, which cause excess calcium loss. It is interesting that, although all plant foods do contain protein, plant protein is not associated with increased calcium excretion. (2)

2. Does drinking milk prevent osteoporosis?
No. In fact, studies show the exact opposite. People who live in parts of the world where cow’s milk is not a staple of the diet are less likely to develop osteoporosis than in places such as the United States, where dairy is a dietary staple. Countries that have the highest consumption of dairy happen to have the highest incidence of hip fractures. A major finding from the Nurses’ Health Study, a prospective study of 121,701 women ages 30 to 55, was that milk consumption does not protect against hip or forearm fractures (3)

3. Are there any good nondairy, plant sources of calcium?
 Yes! One cup of cow’s milk provides 291 milligrams of calcium, but remember, not all of that calcium is actually absorbed or used by your body because milk comes packaged with animal pro*tein. There are so many other nutrient-dense plant foods con*taining comparable amounts of absorbable forms of calcium. Dark leafy greens are one of the most outstanding sources of calcium because they result in far greater net calcium retention than you’d get from dairy, and they come jam-packed with all sorts of nutritional perks in the form of fiber, phytonutrients, antioxidants, and vitamins for a fraction of the calories found in dairy! Dark leafy greens are also one of the very best sources of vitamin K, a vitamin that does not get nearly the attention it deserves for its vital role in improving bone health. In fact, in the Nurses’ Health Study, women who got more than 109 micro*grams of vitamin K a day were 30 percent less likely to break a hip than women who got less than that amount. (4)
But back to the calcium: Although 1 cup of milk contains 291 milligrams of calcium, did you know 1 cup of cooked collards has 358 milli*grams of calcium? Or that 1 cup of cooked spinach has 244 milligrams of calcium? One cup of cooked kale has 94 milli*grams, 1 cup of cooked mustard greens has 150 milligrams, and 1 cup cooked Swiss chard has 102 milligrams. The point is, milk is not the only source of calcium.
Note: On the Clean Cuisine program you should be eating one huge serving of greens every day any*way, so you will automatically be getting plenty of absorbable calcium from eating dark leafy greens. Other foods such as beans, tofu, sesame seeds, almonds, bok choy, broccoli, and even raisins and figs contain calcium. Regardless of the message the National Dairy Council has tried to convey, you do not need to drink even one sip of milk to get the calcium your body needs. 

4. Does milk naturally contain vitamin D?
No, the vitamin D added to milk is not naturally occurring like the vitamin D you get from fatty fish, egg yolks, or mushrooms exposed to ultra*violet light, and it’s not nearly as much as your body can manu*facture readily from sunlight. This is an important distinction because it is always best to get nutrients naturally from food (or, in the case of vitamin D, from the sun) rather than from food that is artificially fortified. The vitamin D you get from milk can easily be replaced by a vitamin D supplement and a little bit of sun exposure. And you can eat some fish, egg yolks, and mushrooms too.

5. Is it true that 75 to 80 percent of the world’s adults are lactose intolerant?
 Yes. Lactose is a sugar consisting of glucose attached to galactose; when you are a baby you have an enzyme called lactase that can break lactose apart but, after the age of weaning the vast majority of people in the world lose that enzyme and are therefore lactose intolerant.

6. Is it true that dairy is the most common food allergy?
Yes! In fact, cow’s milk protein, not nuts, is the leading food allergy in children. (5) Cow’s milk consumption has been linked to environ*mental allergies in general too. (6)

7. Has milk consumption been linked to autoimmune diseases and cancer?
Yes. A number of studies point to the idea that the proteins in milk can cause the body to have an immune reaction and make antibodies to the milk protein. The link between type 1 diabetes is well documented in respected medical journals such as the New England Journal of Medicine. (17) In the medical literature, when autoimmune diseases are studied in relation to nutrition, the consumption of animal foods, especially cow’s milk, is associated with increased risk. Milk consumption is also linked with various cancers. For example, nine separate studies have linked prostate cancer with high consumption of milk, including a 2010 study in the journal Prostate, showing more than a doubling of risk. (18)  Cow’s milk consumption has also been linked to multiple sclerosis. (19)

8. Is it true that one glass of milk can contain 180 million white blood cells (pus cells) and still be considered safe to drink?
This is downright gross, but true. White blood cells (pus cells) are found naturally in dairy because they are important for the immune system development of the baby cows that are sup*posed to drink the milk. Humans aren’t really supposed to drink cow’s milk, and the white blood cells don’t do anything to support human health or the human immune system.

9. Is it true that many nonorganic dairy cows are given a hormone called bovine somatotropin (BST), also known as rBGH, to increase milk production?
Yes, and this hormone makes the cows sick and contributes to infections such as mastitis. The sick cows are then given antibiotics, which are then passed through into the milk.

10. Is it true that the vast majority of dairy cows, including organically raised dairy cows, are fed a deviant diet of grain and are not free to pasture and graze the way nature intended?
 Yes, and the health of the cow and the nutrients in her milk are directly affected by the foods she eats. Cows that don’t eat the foods nature intended produce poor-quality and nutritionally inferior milk, even if they are organic cows.

Our Conclusion on Dairy

Our conclusion is that although there are nutrients found in milk that your body does need, such as calcium, vitamin D, magnesium, vitamin A, vitamin B12, potassium, and protein, milk is not exactly the cleanest source for these nutrients, and you definitely don’t need to drink milk to get them!

There are far better sources of all of these nutrients than dairy. Dairy foods are not a nutritional requirement. And if you are concerned about preventing osteoporosis, maintaining a healthy weight, and boost*ing your intake of bone-building nutrients such as vitamin K and calcium, one of the most important things you should do is swap the slogan Got Milk? for Got Greens? Instead of making an effort to consume three serv*ings of dairy a day, try getting just one or two large servings of dark leafy greens each day. You will do your body, and your bones, a big favor!

Dairy-Free Milk and Cream Substitutes That Actually Taste Good!



Once you become convinced that cow’s milk is not the superfood the National Dairy Council would like you to believe, and once you decide to give it up, you are left with the issue of what to substitute it with.

Soy milk and almond milk are not exactly the tastiest substitutes for dairy primarily because commercial soy milk can often have a distinctly nondairy funky taste that can be hard to get used to and commercial almond milk is simply too watered down to give you the creamy satisfaction you get from dairy.

We’ve found the best-tasting substitutes for cow’s milk are as follows:
For cream we use homemade cashew cream (recipe on page 144 of our Clean Cuisine book) or hemp cream (recipe on page 306 of our Clean Cuisine book), both of which take less than 5 minutes to make. Cashew cream is particularly good in soups and cream-based recipes such as those you’ll find in Part Four.

For convenience, for adding to cereal, or for baking, we use com*mercially bought hemp milk. Hemp milk has a favorable omega-3 fat to omega-6 fat profile and also has more “good” fat and therefore a creamier texture than soy milk or almond milk. And no funky aftertaste either! You can buy hemp milk at the supermarket in the non-refrigerated section near the boxed soy milks, but you can make it at home (see page 306 of our Clean Cuisine book.)

For smoothies we use nut milks made from raw nuts like maca*damia nuts, almonds, and pecans. These are blended with water in our high-speed blender. You can also try the following 1-minute recipe:

CLEAN CUISINE’S 1 MINUTE NUT MILK RECIPE

Note: This recipe works best with “creamy” nuts such as macadamia nuts, pe*cans, and walnuts.
1 cup raw nuts (ideally, soaked for 1 hour or more)
3 cups water
2 or 3 pitted dates
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
Pinch of unrefined sea salt
Place all ingredients in a high-speed blender (such as a Vitamix) and blend until smooth and creamy. Store nut milk in a covered container in the fridge for 2 or 3 days. Shake well before using.


WHY WE STILL EAT (A LITTLE BIT) OF REAL CHEESE & REAL BUTTER



We will be honest, we still do eat REAL cheese & REAL butter from pastured cows—but we eat just very small amounts.

Why do we still eat cheese and butter? There is no other reason other than that cheese and butter taste good. Really, really good. Just a teeny bit of butter can do wonders for transforming vegetables and a sprinkling of gourmet cheese on top of a bowl of whole grains, beans and vegetables can totally make the dish.

But, please understand that we do not eat cheese and butter because we think they are healthy food choices; we know they are not. Instead, we look at these delicious foods as a delicacy that should be consumed in extreme moderation.

We think that if you eat healthfully 95 percent of the time then eating a little bit of splurge foods such as cheese and butter is not going to be the end of the world.

Now, if you can totally live without any dairy at all then more power to you! We just haven’t been able to do it ourselves. But again, we keep the cheese portions very small.

Dr. Cow Tree Nut Cheese



In addition to eating small amounts of real dairy cheese, we also indulge (guilt-free we might add) in Dr-Cow tree nut cheeses. Dr-Cow nut cheeses are made from—you guessed it—nuts! A 100 percent organic, living raw, vegan, and gourmet alternative to dairy cheese, Dr-Cow produces a wide variety of artisan fresh and aged nut cheeses that truly can hold their own against the very best gourmet dairy cheese. (Aged macadamia nut cheese is among our favorites.) Dr-Cow cheeses are made with absolutely no preservatives, stabilizers, artifi*cial ingredients, or additives of any kind. They are a true treat indeed. You can order Dr-Cow cheeses online at www.Dr-Cow.com

LIVING MILK FREE WITH CLEAN CUISINE NO-MILK SHAKES

In our Clean Cuisine book, we show you many different ways to live dairy-free deliciously.  Our creamy “No Milk Shake” recipes are one of our biggest secrets. Made with raw nuts or hemp seeds, our “No Milk Shake” recipes have the rich and creamy texture of full-fat milk or cream but they are 100% guilt free and incredibly nutritious (and kids love them!) They taste like a milk shake and they have zero added sugar—all sweetness comes from “whole” fruit and dates.

Be sure to watch this video of the Clean Cuisine Challenge Official Fitness Trainer and Ivy’s dear friend Tracey Mallett, the creator of the international fitness craze, Booty Barre, as she demonstrates how super easy it is to make a Mint Chocolate Chip No Milk Shake, one of our most popular shake recipes!

References:
U. S. Barzel and L. K. Massey, “Excess Dietary Protein Can Adversely Affect Bone,” Journal of Nutrition 128, no. 6 (1998): 1051–55.
 D. E. Sellmeyer, K. L. Stone, A. Sebastian, and S. R. Cummings, “A High Ratio of Dietary Animal to Vegetable Protein Increases the Rate of Bone Loss and the Risk of Fracture in Postmenopausal Women. Study of Osteoporotic Fractures Research Group,” American Journal of Clinical Nutrition 73, no. 1 (2001): 118–22.
D. Feskanich, W. C. Willett, M. J. Stampfer, and G. A. Colditz, “Milk, Dietary Calcium, and Bone Fractures in Women: A 12-Year Prospective Study,” American Journal of Public Health 87, no. 6 (1997): 992–97.
D. Geskanich, P. Weber, W. C. Willett, et al., “Vitamin K Intake and Hip Fractures in Women: A Prospective Study,” American Journal of Clinical Nutrition 69, no. 1 (1999): 74–79.
15 A. Host, “Frequency of Cow’s Milk Allergy in Childhood,” Annals of Allergy, Asthma, and Immunology 89, no. 6, suppl. 1 (2002): 33–37.
16 A. M. Collins, “Xenogeneic Antibodies and Atopic Disease,” Lancet 1, no. 8588 (1988): 734–37.
M. Knip, S. M. Virtanen, K. Seppä, et al., “Dietary Intervention in Infancy and Later Signs of Beta-Cell Autoimmunity,” New England Journal of Medicine 363, no. 20 (2010): 1900–08.
S. Raimondi, J. B. Mabrouk, B. Shatenstein, et al., “Diet and Prostate Cancer Risk with Specific Focus on Dairy Products and Dietary Calcium: A Case-Control Study,” Prostate 70, no. 1 (2010): 1051–65.
D. Malosse, H. Perron, A. Sasco, and J. M. Seigneurin, “Correlation between Milk and Dairy Product Consumption and Multiple Sclerosis Prevalence: A Worldwide Study,” Neuroepidemiology 11, nos. 4–6 (


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 1, 2014)

View attachment 1077

Your points are invlaid


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2014)

What a load of propaganda spewing bullshit

They're no better than manipulative supplement companies. Funny how they try to misdirect you with the left hand and then try to sell you shit on the shop page with the right hand. Unfortunately people will believe them for whatever reasons


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2014)

I wouldn't touch soy milk if I you gave me a years free worth.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I wouldn't touch soy milk if I you gave me a years free worth.



why, think you are going to grow tits


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I wouldn't touch soy milk if I you gave me a years free worth.



I'd do it for you Seek. I'm hurt you wouldn't return the favor....


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'd do it for you Seek. I'm hurt you wouldn't return the favor....



I'll do anything for you, doc. Just say the word


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'd do it for you Seek. I'm hurt you wouldn't return the favor....





Seeker said:


> I'll do anything for you, doc. Just say the word



Homos! ............................


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2014)

oops, meant to only delete my post to re-post....

anyway seek...oh, didn't know you were a naturalist


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Homos! ............................



Lol. If soy milk caused me to grow tits you bet your cougar ass id be playing with those suckers daily


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I'll do anything for you, doc. Just say the word



You continue to amaze me Seeker. I wouldn't make you do it though don't worry


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Lol. If soy milk caused me to grow tits you bet your cougar ass id be playing with those suckers daily



hahhahaha....a sight to see!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 1, 2014)

Jenner said:


> hahhahaha....a sight to see!!!



dont lie jen, you would be addicted.......jus like we all are.  

odd, how two sacks of fat can be so amazing.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> dont lie jen, you would be addicted.......jus like we all are.
> 
> odd, how two sacks of fat can be so amazing.



The only other place they're amazing is on the ass hahahaha


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2014)

Who deleted my post?wtf? Freaks


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Who deleted my post?wtf? Freaks



Obviously you didn't read my above post...................................................


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> dont lie jen, you would be addicted.......jus like we all are.
> 
> odd, how two sacks of fat can be so amazing.



oh I love a nice set of boobies


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Obviously you didn't read my above post...................................................



Nothing is obvious unless it's in my face. We've had this discussion before


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 1, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Nothing is obvious unless it's in my face. We've had this discussion before



Right, I forgot you are bad like that


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Right, I forgot you are bad like that



I am, and don't you forget it again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2014)

The fact that it starts with "clean cuisine" should cause you to immediately discount it


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 1, 2014)

I drink milk always will, and this article wont change my mind.  I like a lot of things that aren't good for you.

Like the way they decided to mail a condescending letter and wonder why they got no reply.  The dairy industry makes money because that shit tastes good.  Maybe we should put an extra tax on milk or ban it and only buy their shit instead.

One of my friends years ago was making fun of me for drinking it so often.  Hes about 6'9" and was about 300lbs natty.   He was under the impression that Milk was not good for you and it was a government conspiracy to help the farmers stay in business so he had this BS boycott of milk going on.  He use to say "milk... the big lie".  Then go into this big speech he heard from some quack trying to make a name for themselves on the radio or something.  Couple of years later he was constantly getting hurt at work and couldn't heal up along with a few other problems.  He goes to the doctor comes home with no medicine or anything.  A strict diet change were his instructions and 2 gallons of milk were in his fridge that afternoon.  I should have gave him hell about it but was glad to see him get better.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 1, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I wouldn't touch soy milk if I you gave me a years free worth.



Yep. Jenn..ewwww!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> I drink milk always will, and this article wont change my mind.  I like a lot of things that aren't good for you.
> 
> Like the way they decided to mail a condescending letter and wonder why they got no reply.  The dairy industry makes money because that shit tastes good.  Maybe we should put an extra tax on milk or ban it and only buy their shit instead.
> 
> One of my friends years ago was making fun of me for drinking it so often.  Hes about 6'9" and was about 300lbs natty.   He was under the impression that Milk was not good for you and it was a government conspiracy to help the farmers stay in business so he had this BS boycott of milk going on.  He use to say "milk... the big lie".  Then go into this big speech he heard from some quack trying to make a name for themselves on the radio or something.  Couple of years later he was constantly getting hurt at work and couldn't heal up along with a few other problems.  He goes to the doctor comes home with no medicine or anything.  A strict diet change were his instructions and 2 gallons of milk were in his fridge that afternoon.  I should have gave him hell about it but was glad to see him get better.




YOu can always revisit the topic when he is better


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> YOu can always revisit the topic when he is better



 That was 20 yrs ago.  He has too much ammo to fire back at me so I don't.


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 1, 2014)

Isnt it for babies? Am I not supposed to drink beeah?


----------



## DF (Apr 1, 2014)

Only way I'll drink milk is if you put Strawberry Quick in that shit!


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 1, 2014)

Trust the cow not the chemist. I love milk and have no issue with it. But it puffs the shit out of you so I only have it on occasion now in my cereral.


----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 1, 2014)

I drink a lot of milk, love it. Either 2% or whole milk, and not that over priced organic pussy shit. I got a buddy that is a heavy hitter in the food distribution industry and he has said that a vast majority of their studies on milk are positive. Also, according to him organic milk is an absolute joke. The only difference is the price.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 1, 2014)

Well i don't know if its genetics or milk but I've never broken any bones and I have one hell of a bone structure. I have always drank milk and always will. How can anything that has to do with titties be bad?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 1, 2014)

I know people who take way more hormone then these cows are getting. .

Got milk?


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 2, 2014)

This is coming from clean cuisine?  I can't even take that seriously to start with.  Seven of the nine studies they cited are anywhere from 12 to 26 years old and the couple I did actually look up to read for myself weren't exactly eluding to what this article did.  Not that a study becomes irrelevant just because it ages, just that I'm sure there are more recent and accurate ones out there.  I also don't like the fact that when I copy and pasted a google search of each reference, a couple of them did not even come up.  If google can't find it, then I sure as hell can't.  They want to scare me off milk so they can try to sell me their recipes and books?  Eat shit clean cuisine.

But since they claim so many problems from milk, maybe I'm just one of the seven people in the world that doesn't suffer from all the health issues they purport.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2014)

****ing love milk. Drink about 50 oz a day. Sometimes more. 

Next they will be telling us water is bad for us and we should drink soda instead.


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 2, 2014)

Almost milk all day everyday!  I actually love regular milk but im lactose as ****!!! If I drink milk I'll have swamp ass all day due to excessive farting! Dammitt!


----------

